
Mind Cube Game. Move the cube with your brain - mindcubegame
http://mindcubegame.com/
======
dang
You can't make a Show HN out of something that doesn't exist yet. Please read
the rules:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

